# Trico is the BMW Wiper blade supplier in the US



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Over a year ago, BMW USA switched over to cheaper Trico wiper blades for the vast majority of the vehicles, both for the "frameless" wiper blade types and the rubber refills in the older BMWs. That's why folks with a sharp eye might notice that any replacements from the dealership look different (and IMO perform worse) than the original factory blades.

The refill (made in Mexico): http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...ls-Trico_5070191-P_333_R|GRPWIPEAMS_451253146

The frameless wiper blade: http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...o-NeoForm_5070168-P_326_R|GRPWIPEAMS_68570259

So if you're out of the free maintenance period and intend to replace wiper blades, save yourself some money and stay away from the dealership. Clearly BMW found a way to cut corners and costs.  I'm trying to figure out the real original supplier for the 3er, possibly Valeo (I have a set on order)


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

My dealership charges $6.95 for a wiper refill. The last set lasted a year. The cheapest I found on amazon.com was $5/per. Add in shipping and it's the same price. 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

02BMW530 said:


> My dealership charges $6.95 for a wiper refill. The last set lasted a year. The cheapest I found on amazon.com was $5/per. Add in shipping and it's the same price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


Defending a dealer? Have you no shame? This post should be stricken from the Forum


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

ProRail said:


> Defending a dealer? Have you no shame? This post should be stricken from the Forum


I am ashamed 

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just replaced the wipers on my wife's '09 CX-9 with some Rain-X blades from Target. They're really quite good.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

MarcA78 said:


> I just replaced the wipers on my wife's '09 CX-9 with some Rain-X blades from Target. They're really quite good.


Probably other models as well, but the E39 has a style in which the blade is refilled. Very hard to find in stores. Next time you're at a store, check the wiper book for a 5 Series, 97-03, and you won't find it.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Valeo = wiper supplier from the factory?*

I received the Valeo wiper blades for the E90 today. Based on the looks and fitment, it really looks like it could be what BMW supplies from the factory. It has those characteristic "stubs" along the topside of the blade. Given the fact that Valeo is a French company, it's a real possibility.

(Yeah, I'm kind of OCD about keeping things looking and working like "original" :eeps

They're on sale right now on Amazon, buy two and get $7 off the second one. With Amazon's free shipping, $35 isn't a bad deal considering normally these kinds of blades cost $20+ each.


----------

